

Barter Offer: Need designer. - yousuffauzan

We developed a small app called CinEight (http://cineight.com). I am a coder and my friend is an investment banker, with little to no design sense. This led to our users complaining about the look and feel of the site, and more importantly, bad UX.<p>CinEight was made to solve a problem which we face regularly. Getting reliable movie recommendations, and managing our movie lists.<p>For CinEight to be useful, its important that more and more people use it. This would increase the probability of us and other users finding people who have similar taste, people whose recommendation they can trust.<p>Which again brings us back to the fact that the design is bad. Since this is not a commercial project, we are running the site out of our own pockets, and we are unable to afford a good designer.<p>So here we are, offering our services in exchange for the services of any of our fellow HNers who can help us make CinEight look and feel better.<p>I do not know if this makes any sense or not. I hope you guys can point us in some other direction if the idea of bartering services sounds ridiculous to you all.<p>Apart from CinEight, I have also developed http://lazyzach.com. I can get shit done. I would be able to help with all development needs.<p>My friend is an investment banker with Merrill Lynch. He can offer finance related advice to people starting up a business.
======
faramarz
I can help you with UX direction and Interface work. I don't need any dev work
currently but if I can bank them for future.. then I'm interested.

fhashemi@gmail.com Send me a quick note, I'll forward you my portfolio to help
you make a decision.

------
Breefield
I'm interested. You can email me at dustin.hoffman@breefield.com You should
add your contact info to the main post, or to your HN account.

